# rust problems already?



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

The gf was outside cleaning the car and she noticed what looks like a couple of rust spots. i went out freaking out and this is what i saw



















i got a baby wipe and tried wiping it off and it didnt come off easily but some did come off but there was still a place left behind. i plan on taking this to the dealer on wed and see what they say but im sure they will jsut try and clean it and say nothing is wrong. its only on the rear driver side. id like to hear what you guys think? anyone else have anything like this?


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

What area is that? Is it the body or maybe metal inside the rubber piece that's rusting?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

doesn't surprise me one bit. That area of door opening is very prone to getting scrapped & dinged(ever drop your keys?). Any area there is a gasket it will trap water & some dirt, being as low as that gasket is to the ground I bet there is a ton of dirt, salt & whatever else that gets back there causing the rust. 

paint on these cars is crappy. had one spot in my door sill that looked like they painted over some welding slag, used my fingernail to pull it off, it exposed a nice rusty spot. Use a little touch up paint after I cleaned it up.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the same on my car. Looks like nothing more than some metal dust that's stuck to the clear coat. I scraped most of my spots off with a fingernail last time I washed the car. I'll have to check if any of them came back. Doesn't seem like there's actually a hole through both the paint and the clear coat. I'm betting its just dust.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Something else to consider, I found those exact spots on the front and rear bumper as well. Last I checked, plastic doesn't rust. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you possibly take a picture of it from more of a distance so we can see where exactly it is? Many others have said it can come from the particles that embed themselves into the car's paint during rail transport. Most suggest using a clay bar to remove the spots, if it indeed isn't body rust and just surface contaminants. Even if its not body rust and you use a clay bar, I'm not so sure this problem will never not happen again eventually.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Could you possibly take a picture of it from more of a distance so we can see where exactly it is? Many others have said it can come from the particles that embed themselves into the car's paint during rail transport. Most suggest using a clay bar to remove the spots, if it indeed isn't body rust and just surface contaminants. Even if its not body rust and you use a clay bar, I'm not so sure this problem will never not happen again eventually.


Last time I washed my car was over a month ago. The rain has kept it clean since then. I scraped off at least 5 specks of that off each of my doors and could not find any others. I just checked my car, and there isn't a single speck anywhere. 

It's only on the surface. You can get it off with some water, soap, and a fingernail. 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

its driver side rear door. ill try and get a pic tomorrow its dark now, like i said i was able to get a lil off using a nail but not all of it. ill take a look around the car see if i see it anywhere else. i checked the other doors and saw nothing.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

By looking at the pictures, to me this looks like raildust. Read this article and you'll have a better understanding. This happened to my 1999 white Montana when purchased new, still have the van and it has not resurfaced. It shows more on white cars.

Rail dust and its removal


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like rail dust too. There's a product that'll take it off no sweat. Kinda spendy, though. 

For real rustproofing, look into stuff called Carwell or Fluid Film. Both are great at keeping rust at bay when applied every year.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

doesnt matter now the gf dented it right on that rocker panel so gotta get it fixed


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bjballar41 said:


> The gf was outside cleaning the car and she noticed what looks like a couple of rust spots. i went out freaking out and this is what i saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bjballar4,
I understand your concern with this. I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Iron-x by car-pro. Awesome stuff. Dissolves rust particles but doesn't harm the paint. I use it a couple times a year on all my cars. Got mine from autogeek.com


----------

